# Die Steuer CD



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)

was denkt ihr jetzt über unseren Staat?
Der arme Computeruser wird abgemahnt, weil er 5-6 Ebay Auktionen laufen hat, und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt, weil er MP3´s aus dem Netz saugt.
Aber der Staat kauft in aller Öffentlichkeit Hehlerware.

Ich bin der Meinung, das wird eine der größten Vertuschungsaktionen. Der Regierung geht es nicht um die Steuereinnahmen, sondern vielmehr um die Namen, die vermutlich auf der CD sind. 

Wir alle kaufen sie ja von unseren Steuergeldern. Also will ich auch wissen, was drauf ist.

Und nochwas, mir braucht keiner mehr kommen, und sagen, ich darf dies und das nicht aus dem Netz laden. Wenn der Staat eine Straftat begeht, darf ich das auch.


----------



## Tom3004 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das die Millionäre nochmal draufblättern damit die Regierung sie nicht verhaftet, weil heutzutage ist alles käuflich ^^


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

jaja die dürfen alles. soviel zum thema datenschutz usw.. gez und unsere korrupten politiker dürfen das. wieso meutern wir nie? wieviel läßt sich der deutsche noch gefallen? klar, bin ich auch gegen diese steuerbetrüger. aber ein kinderschänder kann wegen eines formfehlers freikommen, da machen die nix. aber um an eine cd mit geklauten infos zu kommen, da drücken sie ein auge zu.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)

Ich weigere mich schon seit 4 Jahren GEZ zu bezahlen. Die bekommen kein Cent von mir.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

§ 31 BtmG dürfte ja eigentlich vielen hier etwas sagen .... (da regt sich komischerweise niemand, mal abgesehen von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden, drüber auf) 


Fernab davon darf man natürlich Ursache und Wirkung nicht vergessen:

1.)
Steuerzahler hinterziehen Steuern im Ausland oder schaffen diese hinterzogenen Steuern ins Ausland. = Straftat (erster erkennbarer Verstoß)

2.)
privater Mitarbeiter bei einem Privatunternehmen im Ausland (schweizer Bank) erkennt das und möchte seine Informationen verkaufen. = (Verstoß gg. Arbeitsvertrag) = Straftat? 

3.)
der deutsche Staat (Summe aller Steuerzahler/-hinterzieher) möchte die hinterzogene Steuer wieder dem Staatssäckel zuführen. = legitim

4.)
deutscher Staat kauft die Informationen von der Privatperson eines Privatunternehmens. Es liegt keine Verletzung des schweizerischen Bankgeheimnisses vor, sondern ein arbeitsrechtlicher Verstoß gg. einen Arbeitsvertrag des Bankangestellten! = moralisch vielleicht nicht ganz einwandfrei aber:

Sorry, ich erkenne hier *keine Straftat des deutschen Staates*. 

Dass hier deutsches Recht mit schweizerischem Recht kollidiert, ist zwar schlecht, wenn man den Sachverhalt jedoch gewichtet, bekommt dieser ein anderes Bild:
*Bankgeheimnis (privat) vs. öffentliches Interesse (gemeinschaftlich)*

Dass der Schweizer Staat ausgerechnet eine fragwürdige Regelung wie das Bankgeheimnis als Grundlage seiner (finanziellen) Stabilität verteidigt, wirft natürlich auch ein ganz besonderes Licht auf die Maßstäbe der Wertigkeit innerhalb dieses Staates. Aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein.


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Ankauf von nicht rechtmäßig erworbener Ware keine Straftat ist.

Weiterhin frage ich mich, warum sackt man den Kerl bei der Übergabe der Daten nicht einfach ein?

Es ist zwar nicht direkt Hehlerei, da Hehlerei wohl bei dem Diebstahl von Daten nicht greift, aber es wird ja in den weiten der deutschen Rechtssprechung irgendeinen Präzedenzfall dazu geben.

Letztendlich wären damit doch alle Probleme gelöst, der Staat begeht keine moralisch fragwürdigen Taten, mit den 2,5 Millionen "Ablösesumme" kann man vielleicht noch Spielplätze, Jugendzentren, Schulen etc. bauen und die Daten sind trotzdem im Besitz des deutschen Staates.

Derjenige der seinem Arbeitgeber Daten stiehlt sollte doch nicht von einem Rechtsstaat dafür belohnt werden.


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Es ist zwar nicht direkt Hehlerei, da Hehlerei wohl bei dem Diebstahl von Daten nicht greift, aber es wird ja in den weiten der deutschen Rechtssprechung irgendeinen Präzedenzfall dazu geben.


Es gibt einen Präzedenzfall, nämlich die Lichtenstein-Geschichte. Damals hatte der BND die Steuerdaten wohl für 4,2 Millionen Euro gekauft und die werden kaum aus einer legaleren Quelle stammen.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Millionäre nochmal draufblättern damit die Regierung sie nicht verhaftet, weil heutzutage ist alles käuflich ^^


Das kommt drauf an. Zumwinkel hatte damals das Glück, dass ein Teil seiner Steuerhinterziehung bereits verjährt war, sonst wäre er vermutlich im Gefängnis gelandet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> ...Zumwinkel hatte damals das Glück, dass ein Teil seiner Steuerhinterziehung bereits verjährt war, sonst wäre er vermutlich im Gefängnis gelandet.


Richtig muss es hier heißen: Zumwinkel hatte Beziehungen, die ihm eine Gefängnisstrafe ersparten. 
Eine unrühmliche Rolle spielen in dem Zusammenhang:
- bestimmte politische Gruppierungen, die Druck ausübten, 
- eine Staatsanwaltschaft, welche durch "Schlamperei" eine künstliche Verzögerung ermöglichte, 
- ein "ungewöhnlich mildes" Richterkollegium

Mit Glück jedenfalls, hatte das alles nix zu tun.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

Komisch. Da schimpfen alle Leute auf die Regierung, das sie die CD kaufen wollen, aber übersehen, das sie mit ihren Steuern auch noch diese Steuersünder "unterstützen".

Unterstützen in dem Sinne, das wir ehrlichen Steuerzahler das ausgleichen müssen, was andere beiseite schaffen. 100 Millionen sind bei unseren Schulden zwar auch nicht die Welt, aber es mildert ein wenig. 

Wer Steuern hinterzieht, schadet der gesamten Gesellschaft und nicht nur einem Teil. 

Von daher bin ich klar für einen Kauf der CD.


----------



## exa (3. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> § 31 BtmG dürfte ja eigentlich vielen hier etwas sagen .... (da regt sich komischerweise niemand, mal abgesehen von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden, drüber auf)
> 
> 
> Fernab davon darf man natürlich Ursache und Wirkung nicht vergessen:
> ...




so siehts aus, mehr muss nicht gesagt werden! Viele verkennen hier wohl, das durch diese Maßnahme auch hr gestohlenes Steuergeld wieder in die Kassen kommt!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

JunkMastahFlash schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Ankauf von nicht rechtmäßig erworbener Ware keine Straftat ist.
> ...


 
Die Daten sind weiterhin vorhanden (ergo kein Diebstahl).

Inwiefern stellt sich der "unrechtmäßige Erwerb" dar?
Bis jetzt hat jedes Gericht nach rechtlicher Würdigung die Daten der Liechtenstein-CD (Präzedenzfall) als Beweismittel zugelassen. Wäre dem nicht so, hätte der Schäuble jetzt eher ein Problem.


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Richtig muss es hier heißen: Zumwinkel hatte Beziehungen, die ihm eine Gefängnisstrafe ersparten.
> Eine unrühmliche Rolle spielen in dem Zusammenhang:
> - bestimmte politische Gruppierungen, die Druck ausübten,
> - eine Staatsanwaltschaft, welche durch "Schlamperei" eine künstliche Verzögerung ermöglichte,
> ...


Sicherlich kann man sich fragen, wie der verschlafene Durchsuchungsbefehl zustande kam, aber das Urteil war IMHO nicht so ungewöhlich. Ein Haftstrafe ohne Bewährung ist halt erst ab 1 Million mehr oder weniger zwingend und Zumwinkel war eben sehr kooperativ, hat alles gestanden und sogar mehr Geld zurückgezahlt als er musste. Das mag sicherlich Kalkühl gewesen sein, aber der Normalbürger wandert idR ja auch nicht in den Knast.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

naja trotzdem find ichs komisch das heutzutage ein steuersünder mehr angst haben muß als ein kinderschänder. wenn ich das kind nicht verletzt habe, "nur" missbraucht und war dabei noch besoffen, bekomm ich bewährung. wenn ich steuer hinterzogen habe bin ich pleite, oder ohne gute verbindungen und wenn die summe etwas zu hoch war in den knast. und das ohne jemanden weh getan zu haben. nettes gesetz.. oder die schweren straftäter wie dieser 62j. der freikam, und dann noch in ein obdachlosenheim gegenüber einer schule einzog. das stört unseren politkern weniger...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

@Sash:
Wie hoch schätzt du den Wert des Geldes für unsere Gesellschaft und wie hoch den des einzelnen Individuums?

Solange sich da nix grundlegendes ändert, ist dies nur eine Pseudo-Verständnisfrage.


----------



## Sash (3. Februar 2010)

aha also mal angenommen so ein freak wie schwesterwelle bekommt ein kind, und ich stell ihm vor die wahl, gib mir dein kind oder 100mille vom staat, dann bekomm ich sein blag?


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Damals hatte der BND die Steuerdaten wohl für 4,2 Millionen Euro gekauft und die werden kaum aus einer legaleren Quelle stammen.


Stammen sie auch nicht, was auch die Strananzeige wegen des “Verdachts des Verbrechens der Auskundschaftung von Geschäfts- und Betriebsgeheimnissen zu Gunsten des Auslands (§ 124 StGB) und des Vergehens des Datendiebstahls (§ 131a StGB)” und der internationale(!) Haftbefehl gegen die Person die es weitergeleitet hat, deutlich macht. Von daher ist anzunehmen, das auch die Schweiz ähnlich verfahren wird, zu Recht.
Leider ist der Artikel nicht mehr aufrufbar in dem es darum ging, das der BND schon vor diesem Fall, systematisch in Liechtenstein im Auftrag der ehemaligen rot-grünen Bundesregierung Spionage betrieben hat.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> privater Mitarbeiter bei einem Privatunternehmen im Ausland (schweizer Bank) erkennt das und möchte seine Informationen verkaufen. = (Verstoß gg. Arbeitsvertrag) = Straftat?


Der Verrat von Betriebgsgeheimnissen, egal welcher Art sie auch sein mögen, stellt nicht nur ein Verstoß gegen den Arbeitsvertrag dar und hat eine fristlose Kündigung zur Folge, sondern kann u.U. auch eine Straftat darstellen. Hier in dem Falle gegen das Bankgeheimnis und in ganz harten Fällen sogar Landesverrat.
Und man komme mir nicht mit "das ist legetim, die haben sich ja davor gedrückt". Es heißt nicht umsonst "Bankgeheimnis". Hier wird sonst immer Dick auf Freiheitsrechte, Datenschutz etc. gepocht aber in diesem Fall sollen sie auf einmal mitsamt der Rechtstaatlichkeit über Bord geworfen werden? Das riecht geradezu penetrant nach Doppelmoral.



> wirft natürlich auch ein ganz besonderes Licht auf die Maßstäbe der Wertigkeit innerhalb dieses Staates. Aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein.


Die (indirekte) Unterstellung, diese Nation würde nur davon leben, anderen Staaten Steuereinnahmen vorzuenthalten, ist *allerunterstes Niveau*. Die Schweiz(genauso wie manch andere Staaten) profitiert indirekt nur von einem: Unverschämt hohen Steuern und Abgaben in Ländern wie Deutschland. Und daran hat nicht die Schweiz Schuld als vielmehr Deutschland.

Nebenbei: Der Bund der Steuerzahler berichtet jährlich, das Steuergelder in Höhe von rund 30 Milliarden Euro verschwendet werden und der Fokus berichtete zum "Steuerskandal 2008",  das Personen mit einem Monatsverdienst von bis zu 4000€ weitaus mehr Steuern hinterziehen, als diese omninösen Reichen: Steuerbetrug: Normalbürger hinterziehen mehr als Reiche - FOCUS Online
Und bevor ich es vergesse: Der Umfang der Schwarzarbeit in Deutschland wird vom Bundesfinanzministerium auf jährlich rund 350 Milliarden Euro beziffert.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> was denkt ihr jetzt über unseren Staat?
> Der arme Computeruser wird abgemahnt, weil er 5-6 Ebay Auktionen laufen hat, und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt, weil er MP3´s aus dem Netz saugt.
> Aber der Staat kauft in aller Öffentlichkeit Hehlerware.



Differenziere bitte strafrechtliche Verfolgung und zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Hier in Deutschland ist der vom Rechteinhaber nicht erlaubte Download von MP3 etc. NICHT unter Strafe gestellt. Er löst nur zivilrechtliche Ansprüche aus.



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Millionäre nochmal draufblättern damit die Regierung sie nicht verhaftet, weil heutzutage ist alles käuflich ^^





Sash schrieb:


> jaja die dürfen alles. soviel zum thema datenschutz usw.. gez und unsere korrupten politiker dürfen das. wieso meutern wir nie? wieviel läßt sich der deutsche noch gefallen? klar, bin ich auch gegen diese steuerbetrüger. aber ein kinderschänder kann wegen eines formfehlers freikommen, da machen die nix. aber um an eine cd mit geklauten infos zu kommen, da drücken sie ein auge zu.





steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich weigere mich schon seit 4 Jahren GEZ zu bezahlen. Die bekommen kein Cent von mir.



*Wenn der Thread eine vernünftige und sachliche Diskussion werden soll, dann bitte die Polemik dort lassen, wo sie hin gehört. In die Stammtischecke in der örtlichen Kneipe.*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 2.)
> privater Mitarbeiter bei einem Privatunternehmen im Ausland (schweizer Bank) erkennt das und möchte seine Informationen verkaufen. = (Verstoß gg. Arbeitsvertrag) = Straftat?
> .



Vermutlich Untreue, aber ich kenne die schweizer Gesetze nicht. Zivilrechtlich auf jeden Fall angreifbar.

______

Meine Persönliche Meinung:

Ich bin ganz klar für den Kauf der CD, WENN es sich für den deutschen Fiskus lohnt. Übersteigen die Kosten (es sind nicht nur die puren Ankaufkosten, da kommen noch Verwaltung, Gerichte, Übermittlung, Vermittlung etc. dazu) die zu erreichenden Steuereinnahmen, dann wäre ich ganz klar dagegen.

So wie es aber im Moment ausschaut, lohnt es sich. Über den (weitestgehend moralischen) Rest mache ich mir da weniger Gedanken. Aus Rechtssogmatischen Gründen interessiert es mich aber sehr, wie der Ankauf von ausländischen (nicht autorisierten) Datenbeständen für die Verfolgung von Steuerhinterziehung ins Verhältnis zur Unterstützung des Handels von (auslands-)rechtlich fragwürdig erhaltenen Daten und der Rechtsauffassung des ausländischen Staates gesetzt wird.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> aha also mal angenommen so ein freak wie schwesterwelle bekommt ein kind, und ich stell ihm vor die wahl, gib mir dein kind oder 100mille vom staat, dann bekomm ich sein blag?


 
Im speziellen Fall bin ich mir nicht sicher ...  ... auch weil ich nicht weiß, was ein blag ist und wo er es her hat und was es ihm bedeutet.

Ich will auch gar nicht sagen, dass mir das behagt, jedoch bekommt man, wenn man sich die deutsche Rechtsprechung im Allgemeinen sowie die Strafandrohungen in den jeweiligen Gesetzen im Besonderen einmal genauer besieht, nun einmal den Eindruck, dass das Recht auf körperliche und seelische Unversehrtheit des einzelnen Individuums im Vergleich zu materiellen Eigentum keinen besonders ausgeprägten Schutz erhält.



17&4 schrieb:


> .... ist *anzunehmen*, .....Leider ist der Artikel *nicht mehr aufrufbar* ......
> ... *kann u.U.* auch eine Straftat darstellen. .....*Hier* wird *sonst immer* Dick auf Freiheitsrechte, Datenschutz etc. gepocht ..... *Das riecht* geradezu penetrant nach Doppelmoral.
> .... ist *allerunterstes Niveau*.
> ......


 
Schaum vorm Mund? 

Locker bleiben und argumentieren.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Locker bleiben und argumentieren.


Führe erstmal selber welche ins Feld, bevor du angeblich fehlende bei anderen bemängelst.

€: Den Artikel doch noch gefunden:


> [...] BERLIN. Der Bundesnachrichtendienst hat in einer großangelegten Operation über Jahre hinweg Liechtensteiner Banken ausgespäht. Wie die Berliner Zeitung aus Geheimdienstkreisen erfuhr, gelang es dem BND dabei durch den Einsatz hoher Geldsummen, auch leitende Bankmitarbeiter im Fürstentum als Quellen anzuzapfen. Mit Hilfe mindestens einer dieser Quellen sollen demnach auch die Unterlagen über deutsche Steuersünder beschafft worden sein. Der BND hatte am Wochenende an die Medien die Version durchsickern lassen, das brisante Material stamme von einem Informanten, der sich im Frühjahr 2006 an den deutschen Geheimdienst gewandt und für die Unterlagen 4,2 Millionen Euro erhalten hatte.
> 
> Das Beweismaterial soll mehr als 1 000 Verdächtige betreffen, die insgesamt mehrere Milliarden Euro am Fiskus vorbei ins Ausland geschleust haben sollen. Noch in dieser Woche soll es Durchsuchungen bei mehr als 100 Verdächtigen in Deutschland geben, heißt es.
> 
> ...


Quelle: "BND späht Banken seit Jahren aus" Von Andreas Förster und Regine Zylka (Berliner Zeitung, 18.02.2008)

€2: 





Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wäre dem nicht so, hätte der Schäuble jetzt eher ein Problem.


Das liegt aber auch nur daran, weil es in Deutschland - im Gegensatz zu den USA - kein Verwertungsverbot für unrechtmäßig erlangte Beweise gibt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Führe erstmal selber welche ins Feld, bevor du angeblich fehlende bei anderen bemängelst.
> .....


 
Oh, das war aber auf die mir vorgeworfene angebliche "(indirekte) Unterstellung" und deine darauf folgende Niveaueinordnung meiner Aussage gemünzt.

Tatsächlich habe ich jedoch der Schweiz *direkt* ein Mißverhältnis in ihrer Wertigkeit Mensch vs. Material/Kapital vorgeworfen. Und, wie du beim Besuch auf meinem Profil sicherlich festgestellt und eventuell aus anderen meiner Posts (auch hier im Thread) entnommen hast, differenziert dieser Vorwurf zu andere Länder nur gering.

Der Rest der von mir zitierten Eventualitäten war eher nebensächlich, jedoch wirkte dein Statement etwas erregt, daher die Nachfrage.


----------



## Poulton (3. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Tatsächlich habe ich jedoch der Schweiz *direkt* ein Mißverhältnis in ihrer Wertigkeit Mensch vs. Material/Kapital vorgeworfen.


Stimmt. Was sind schon Vergewaltigung und Mord - das trifft ja nur immer Einzelne - im Vergleich zur Schädigung des Staatshaushalts und damit eines ganzen Volkes. Millionen Hartz-IV-Empfänger müssen verhungern, Schulen und Kindergärten  geschlossen werden, die Angestellten des öffentlichen Dienstes müssen auf ihre 8 Prozent und mehr Lohnerhöhung verzichten und zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt Herr Schäuble auf seinen Bundestrojaner. Nein, soetwas darf nicht sein und muss natürlich mit allen Mitteln verhindert werden. Wenn es um Steuerhinterziehung geht, darf diese Gesellschaft kein Pardon kennen. Ein Einmarsch in die Alpenrepublik ist dann das Mindeste!

 Bei der ganzen Sache geht es den meisten doch nicht um ein rechtliches und moralisches Fehlverhalten. Ein Großteil der Empörten hat doch letztlich selber keine Hemmungen, selbst zum eigenen Vorteil zu handeln, auch wenn es gegen rechtliche und moralische Regeln verstößt. Zwar nicht zwangsläufig bei der Steuer(wobei, was sind schon ein "paar" Kippen vom Schwarzmarkt oder regelmäßig zum tanken ins Ausland zu fahren) aber eine kleine Manipulation beim Unfallschaden hier, eine Schwarzarbeit da und ähnliche "Kleinigkeiten" sind doch großen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt fremd. Insofern betrachte ich auch weiterhin diese Empörung als ein Stück Heuchelei oder spricht hier nicht einfach nur der Neid, selbst als Steuerzahler dem deutschen Fiskus ohne Alternative und Ausweg ausgeliefert zu sein?



> Und, wie du beim Besuch auf meinem Profil sicherlich festgestellt


Linksparteiwähler... Danke, das reicht um zu wissen um welch Geistes Kind es sich handelt.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)

Die meisten, die ihr Geld in die Schweiz schaffen, machen das nur, weil die Schweiz das Bankgeheimniss haben. Deutsche Banken sind auf Anfrage von Deutschen Behörden sogar verpflichtet, Kundendaten herrauszugeben.
Auf diesem Bankgeheimniss ist die Schweiz aufgebaut. Die Gesetze kenne ich natürlich nicht in der Schweiz, nur denke ich, das der Klau der Daten schon eine Straftat darstellt.

Und sicherlich ist das Klauen (und das hat er je nun gemacht) eine Straftat. Viel schlimmer ist es aber, das ein Staat diese Daten dann auch noch ganz öffentlich kauft. Deutschland hätte ja auch die Schweiz Bitten können, die Daten preiszugeben. Haben sie aber nicht, aufgrund des Bankgeheimnisses. 

Mir gehts nur darum, das wirklich *jeder* belangt wird, der auf der CD steht. 

Und ja, man kommt schneller in den Knast in Deutschland, als man denkt. Glaubt ihr nicht? Bezahlt mal einfach einen Strafzettel nicht. Selbst für 5€ bekommst du nen Haftbefehl.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Was sind schon Vergewaltigung und Mord - das trifft ja nur immer Einzelne - im Vergleich zur Schädigung des Staatshaushalts und damit eines ganzen Volkes. Millionen Hartz-IV-Empfänger müssen verhungern, Schulen und Kindergärten geschlossen werden, die Angestellten des öffentlichen Dienstes müssen auf ihre 8 Prozent und mehr Lohnerhöhung verzichten und zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt Herr Schäuble auf seinen Bundestrojaner. Nein, soetwas darf nicht sein und muss natürlich mit allen Mitteln verhindert werden. Wenn es um Steuerhinterziehung geht, darf diese Gesellschaft kein Pardon kennen. Ein Einmarsch in die Alpenrepublik ist dann das Mindeste!
> 
> Bei der ganzen Sache geht es den meisten doch nicht um ein rechtliches und moralisches Fehlverhalten. Ein Großteil der Empörten hat doch letztlich selber keine Hemmungen, selbst zum eigenen Vorteil zu handeln, auch wenn es gegen rechtliche und moralische Regeln verstößt. Zwar nicht zwangsläufig bei der Steuer(wobei, was sind schon ein "paar" Kippen vom Schwarzmarkt oder regelmäßig zum tanken ins Ausland zu fahren) aber eine kleine Manipulation beim Unfallschaden hier, eine Schwarzarbeit da und ähnliche "Kleinigkeiten" sind doch großen Teilen der Bevölkerung nicht unbedingt fremd. Insofern betrachte ich auch weiterhin diese Empörung als ein Stück Heuchelei oder spricht hier nicht einfach nur der Neid, selbst als Steuerzahler dem deutschen Fiskus ohne Alternative und Ausweg ausgeliefert zu sein?
> 
> Linksparteiwähler... Danke, das reicht um zu wissen um welch Geistes Kind es sich handelt.


 
 
Du weißt, dass du sowohl polemisierst als auch diskriminierst?

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja jemand dieses "denkwürdigen Beitrages".


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Februar 2010)

In der Sache "Kind vs. Material" muss zwischen moralisch und gesellschaftlich unterschieden werden  

Moralisch ist eine Vergewaltigung klar schlimmer, aber vom gesellschaftlich her nicht. Es trifft im Grunde nur die Familie und Angehörige/Bekannte. Damit will ich aber keines Falls diesen Vorgang verharmlosen.

Bei der Steuerhinterziehung ist der moralische Schaden hingegen recht klein, aber der gesellschaftliche Schaden sehr groß. 

Daher denke ich, werden Gelddelikte größer/härter geahndet, auch wenn mir das ebenso wenig gefällt.

*Ich bitte darum, das hier wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückgerudert wird und nicht mehr über Äpfel und Birnen gestritten wird *


@ 17&4: Deinen letzten Satz hättest du dir sparen können. Beim nächsten Mal gibts ne Karte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Der Verrat von Betriebgsgeheimnissen, egal welcher Art sie auch sein mögen, stellt nicht nur ein Verstoß gegen den Arbeitsvertrag dar und hat eine fristlose Kündigung zur Folge, sondern kann u.U. auch eine Straftat darstellen. Hier in dem Falle gegen das Bankgeheimnis und in ganz harten Fällen sogar Landesverrat.



Aber:
Nicht gegen das deutsche Bankgeheimniss und auch nicht gegen den deutschen Staat. Somit dürfte das ganze zwar für die Schweiz höchst brisant sein, aber aus deutscher Sicht gibt es keinerlei Grund, gerichtlich gegen den Informanten vorzugehen.
Die Schweiz könnte natürlich darum bitten, dass der deutsche Staat sie bei der Durchsetzung ihres Bankgeheimnisses unterstützt - aber dann hätte das deutsche Finanzamt im Gegenzug sicherlich auch gern ein bißchen Hilfe. 
Das ist halt der Haken wenn man sich -wie die Schweiz- von niemandem etwas sagen lassen will: Niemand nimmt Rücksicht.


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)

Frankreich wurde das gleiche Geschäft angeboten soweit ich weis. Wie haben die Entschieden?


----------



## insekt (4. Februar 2010)

Einfach mal das Steuersystem von Einkommen- auf Konsumsteuer umverlagern, das könnte schon was bringen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Februar 2010)

Als allererstes sollte man mal die Staatsverschuldung abbauen. Denn die ist ja die größte Bremse wenn es darum geht, die Abgabenlast der Bevölkerung zu senken als auch den Handlungsspielraum des Staates zu erhöhen.


----------



## insekt (4. Februar 2010)

Da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, bloß wie? Haushaltssperre für Neu-Investitionen jeder Art bis die Verschuldung abgebaut ist? Ich kann mir das nur schlecht vorstellen, da die Regierung es ja nichtmal in Guten Zeiten hinbekommt den Haushalt auszugleichen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Februar 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> Haushaltssperre für Neu-Investitionen jeder Art bis die Verschuldung abgebaut ist?


So hart es klingen mag: Ja. Hier muss man einfach dem Beispiel Friedrich Wilhelm I. folgen, der aus einem hoch verschuldeten Staat mittels radikaler Kürzung und Neuausrichtung staatlicher Prioritäten, am Ende seines Lebens einen schuldenfreien Staat mit einem Staatsschatz von  8 Mio. Talern(k.A. wieviel das heute wären) hinterließ. Auch wenn heutzutage die Schwierigkeit dazukommt, das man an Mehrheiten etc. gebunden ist und man nicht mehr als Alleinherrscher auf Lebenszeit kurzerhand etwas durchsetzen kann.
Oder um dazu mal aus Wikipedia zu zitieren:


> Am 27. Februar fuhr der designierte König nach Wusterhausen und begann mit der Ausarbeitung des Regierungsprogramms. Dafür genügten ihm nur vier Tage. Um von den 20 Millionen Talern Staatsschulden seines Vaters herunterzukommen, waren Massenentlassungen und radikale Gehaltskürzungen im eigenen Hause die Folge. So gelang es ihm die Hofkosten von 276.000 auf 55.000 Taler zu reduzieren, die Ränge bei Hofe von 142 auf 46 zu kürzen.[10]
> Von den 24 Schlössern seines Vaters behielt Friedrich Wilhelm I. nur sechs, die anderen wurden verpachtet oder veräußert. Der Lustgarten wurde in einen Exerzierplatz umgewandelt, steinerne Säulen dienten als Baumaterial, bronzene Statuen wurden zu Kanonen gegossen. Die Hofkapelle wurde aufgelöst, die kostbaren Weine, der Krönungsmantel, Karossen, Pferde, Sänften, Tafelsilber und Möbel wurden verkauft oder versteigert. Der Wegfall von lukrativen Aufträgen für den Hof trieb viele Handwerker der Residenz in den Ruin.
> Akademien erhielten keine Förderung mehr, die Oper wurde geschlossen. Mit dem kulturellen Kahlschlag setzte ein plötzlicher Exodus der Künstler aus Berlin ein. Friedrich Wilhelm verbot die üppigen Allongeperücken, stattdessen wurde der Soldatenzopf verordnet. Statt prunkvoller Gewänder herrschte nun der schlichte Soldatenrock vor. Mit diesem Radikalprogramm beendete der designierte König in kürzester Zeit den bis dato vorherrschenden Prunk und Luxus. Offen gegen den Sparkurs zu demonstrieren, wagte sich aus Angst vor dem König keiner. Die Sparmaßnahmen waren nur bei denen unpopulär, die davon betroffen waren.[11] Bei den Sparmaßnahmen machte er auch vor sich nicht halt. Von den 700 Zimmern des Berliner Schlosses bewohnte er nur fünf. Zwei Pagen genügten ihm zu seiner persönlichen Bedienung.[12]
> Anfangs stagnierte durch die drastischen Sparmaßnahmen die Wirtschaft. Der Handel ging zurück, Konkurse waren an der Tagesordnung. Die Verbrauchssteuer (Akzise) sank rapide. Der König behielt trotzdem seinen Kurs bei und bemühte sich, anstelle des Arbeitgebers _Hof_ die Armee zu setzen.


----------



## herethic (4. Februar 2010)

BTW:
Ein Schweizer Anwalt hat Merkel wegen der Steuer-CD verklagt,da es gegen das Lichtensteiner Bankgeheimnis verstösst.

Naja es wird eh nichts bringen,er wird umgebracht,bestochen,erpresst oder gezwungen die Anklage zurückzuziehen wegen Dimplomatiscehen Druck.


----------



## acc (4. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> BTW:
> Ein Schweizer Anwalt hat Merkel wegen der Steuer-CD verklagt,da es gegen das Lichtensteiner Bankgeheimnis verstösst.
> 
> Naja es wird eh nichts bringen,er wird umgebracht,bestochen,erpresst oder gezwungen die Anklage zurückzuziehen wegen Dimplomatiscehen Druck.



was soll das bringen? was hat liechtenstein damit zu tun auf einmal? übrigens die schweiz hat die verwertung der liechtensteiner daten selbst als legal eingestuft, das jetzige rumgeheule kann man damit getrost ignorieren. ist etwas unangenehm für die schweiz, wenn einen jemand eines der kerngeschäfte, worauf das land aufgebaut ist, kaputtmacht. aber die schweiz wird in den nächsten jahren lernen müssen, ihre kriminellen strukturen zu beseitigen, mit denen ganz bewusst ausländisches schwarzgeld angelockt wird um steuern zu hinterziehen. zur not auf die harte (wirtschaftliche) tour, die eu zumindest hat es schon angekündigt.


----------



## Cop (5. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Und ja, man kommt schneller in den Knast in Deutschland, als man denkt. Glaubt ihr nicht? Bezahlt mal einfach einen Strafzettel nicht. Selbst für 5€ bekommst du nen Haftbefehl.




das stimmt nicht, es kommt darauf an wer du bist !


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte die Schweiz ihre Gesetze ändern? Für Deutschland????
Die sind nicht in der EU oder sonst einer Gemeinschaft. Die waren schon immer neutral. Selbst Hitler hat die nicht angegriffen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

Weil es für sie von Vorteil ist, wenn sie es sich mit dem Rest der Welt nicht versauen. Die EU kommt so langsam in Gang, aber auch die Amis machen da inzwischenganz schön Druck (siehe UBS). Und früher oder später muss das einfach Konsequenzen haben, schließlich wissen die Banken doch genau, dass da haufenweise Steuern hinterzogen werden und unterstützen das auch ganz bewusst. IMHO ist damit zu rechnen, dass das Bankgeheimnis in den nächsten Jahren fällt, jedenfalls was die EU und die USA angeht.


----------



## steffen0278 (5. Februar 2010)

Dann wirds aber immer noch Banken in Fern Ost und der Karibik geben.


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

Dieses Land hat gut 80 Millionen Einwohner. 
Wir müsten Alle Ohne Ausnahme den Deutschen Staat / Regierung dafür Anzeigen wegen Misbrauch von Steuergelder zweck Helerwahre Kauf und Schadenersatz Anfordern.

Mahl sehen was diese Affen in Berlin dann machen was auf solche Ideen kommen.


----------



## Insidious (5. Februar 2010)

Mal eine Frage: Sind die 2,5 Millionen die der "Datenübermittler" erhält,
eigentlich Steuerfrei?


----------



## acc (5. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Schweiz ihre Gesetze ändern? Für Deutschland????
> Die sind nicht in der EU oder sonst einer Gemeinschaft. Die waren schon immer neutral. Selbst Hitler hat die nicht angegriffen.



ja weil die schweiz so ziemlich die letzte gelegenheit war für deutschland, noch geschäfte mit dem ausland zu machen und den krieg weiter zu finanzieren. darauf kann die schweiz wirklich stolz sein.


----------



## EinarN (5. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Schweiz ihre Gesetze ändern? Für Deutschland????
> Die sind nicht in der EU oder sonst einer Gemeinschaft. Die waren schon immer neutral. Selbst Hitler hat die nicht angegriffen.


Traurig ist aber das die Schweiz solche unzuverlässige Drecks Mitarbeiter hat was solche Aktionen Abzihen.



acc schrieb:


> ja weil die schweiz so ziemlich die letzte gelegenheit war für deutschland, noch geschäfte mit dem ausland zu machen und den krieg weiter zu finanzieren. darauf kann die schweiz wirklich stolz sein.


Quatsch. Schweitz war nur die hintertür für die öfentlichkeit. Das geld kam von rosewelt bank usa.
schau dir den zweiten teil von ZEITGEIST an für details


----------



## acc (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Dieses Land hat gut 80 Millionen Einwohner.
> Wir müsten Alle Ohne Ausnahme den Deutschen Staat / Regierung dafür  Anzeigen wegen Misbrauch von Steuergelder zweck Helerwahre Kauf und  Schadenersatz Anfordern.
> 
> Mahl sehen was diese Affen in Berlin dann machen was auf solche Ideen  kommen.



da  es sich garnicht um hehlerware handelt, dazu der vorsatz der  bereicherung fehlt, der missbrauch von steuergeldern sowieso (durch den  kauf der cd hat man mehr einnahmen wie ausnahmen), siehts vor gericht  ganz schön schlecht aus für dich. 
wofür willst du schadensersatz  fordern? eigentlich müsstest du schadenseratz zahlen, weil du ganz  offensichtlich bereit bist, auf zu leistende steuern zu verzichten. ich  aber nicht, deswegen darfst du schön an mich zahlen .


----------



## acc (5. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Quatsch. Schweitz war nur die hintertür für die öfentlichkeit. Das geld kam von rosewelt bank usa.
> schau dir den zweiten teil von ZEITGEIST an für details



unsinn, über die schweiz wurden die ganzen gestohlenen werte wie kunst, gold, schmuck, devisen verschoben, weil es keine andere möglichkeit mehr gab. die schweiz hat damals hehlerei in ganz grossen stil betrieben.


----------



## Deimos (8. Februar 2010)

Hi@all

Als Schweizer möchte ich doch noch einige Worte loswerden... Bin nicht immer ganz einverstanden, was hier geschrieben wird.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 1.)
> Steuerzahler hinterziehen Steuern im Ausland oder schaffen diese hinterzogenen Steuern ins Ausland. = Straftat (erster erkennbarer Verstoß)
> 
> 2.)
> ...



Du hast ein sehr krudes Verständnis von Recht...

Denkst du, ich bin nach Gesetzbuch im Recht, wenn ich meinen Dealer verklage, weil er mir das vorausbezahlte Dope nicht geliefert hat?
Stell dir vor: Nein, es ist nicht rechtens. Weil, ums mal seeehr simplifiziert auszudrücken, der Kauf illegaler Ware (wozu eine *gestohlene *CD zweifellos zählt) einen Vertrag nicht zu Stande kommen lässt.

Deine weiteren (nicht sehr sachlichen) Seitenhiebe Richtung Schweiz lasse ich mal unkommentiert...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Die Schweiz könnte natürlich darum bitten, dass der deutsche Staat sie bei der Durchsetzung ihres Bankgeheimnisses unterstützt - aber dann hätte das deutsche Finanzamt im Gegenzug sicherlich auch gern ein bißchen Hilfe.
> Das ist halt der Haken wenn man sich -wie die Schweiz- von niemandem etwas sagen lassen will: Niemand nimmt Rücksicht.



Was ist denn mit dem Vorschlag der Abgeltungssteuer? Oder Amtshilfe bei Verdachtsfällen?
Ich verstehe in keinster Weise, warum das Bankgeheimnis abgeschafft werden soll. Weder bei uns in der Schweiz, noch in irgendeinem anderen Land.
Soviel Gejammer in diesem Forum von wegen "gläserner Deutscher", DRM, etc., aber hier, wo ihr nicht (direkt) betroffen seid, scherts euch nicht?? 

@acc: Willst du tatsächlich über Altlasten von Staaten in den 30ern, 40ern, diskutieren? Ich werde nicht mit Anschuldigungen wegen Deutschlands Nazivergangenheit kommen, das ist mir eindeutig zu primitiv.
Einen Denkanstoss kann ich mir aber nicht verkneifen: Als Bewohner der Schweiz zur damaligen Zeit; was denkst du, wie fühlt es sich an, von einer vor nichts Halt machenden Armee, angeführt von einem Psychopathen, eingekesselt zu sein? Würdest du nicht auch, sowohl als Privatperson als auch als Staat, jede Möglichkeit nutzen, die dir ein Überleben sichern könnte?


Zum Schluss: ich hoffe, ihr habt bemerkt, dass ich keineswegs die Steuerhinterziehung oder die Banken, die damit Geschäfte machen, verteidige.
Was ich nicht gutheissen kann, ist die Art und Weise, mit der die deutsche Regierung (und ein andernmal wirds wieder die CH-Regierung sein) vorgeht. Das sind Machenschaften einer kriminellen Organisation, nichts weiter.
Mit Rechtsstaatlichkeit hat das nix am Hut.

Grüsse & einen schönen Abend,
Deimos


----------



## EinarN (8. Februar 2010)

acc schrieb:


> unsinn, über die schweiz wurden die ganzen gestohlenen werte wie kunst, gold, schmuck, devisen verschoben, weil es keine andere möglichkeit mehr gab. die schweiz hat damals hehlerei in ganz grossen stil betrieben.


Damals, damals, damals, damals, damals.... . Das war damals und  heute ist wieder was Anderes. Man sollte die Geschihte ruhen lassen und nicht andauernd den Dreck der Vergangenheit Aufwirbeln. Wir Leben JETZT und HEUTE und nicht in der Vergangenheit. Man sollte sich mit der Zukunft Beschäftigen und diese Drecks Vergangenheit eindlich Begraben. Mich staunt es das die sache nicht so langsam Langweilt.

Das heute Deutschland steuergelder Ausgibt für Schweizer Hehlerwahre während hier 4 Millionen Hartz 4 empfänger von ein monat am Anderen nicht zu Fressen haben finde ich eine Krasse Unverschähmtheit und wen nun der ottonormal Verbraucher den Beispiel volgt, sollte sich weder der Staat weder noch die Justitz Staunen weil das hat mit Sicherheit Volgen.

Anderersits denke Ich mir so mein Teil, Verknüpfe diese Aktion mit den "Zeitgeist" entlarwungen und gehe (im Hintergedanke) davon aus das Diese CD Überhaupt nicht existiert und das die Gesammte Geschihte Eine Klugere Strategische Masseneinschüchterung ist um die Steuerhinterziher zur Selbstanzeige zu Bewegen und somit diese zu Erwischen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Vorschlag der Abgeltungssteuer?



Keine Ahnung. Was soll damit sein?
Ich sehe keinerlei Zusammenhang mit Verbrechen gegenüber dem deutschen Gesetz.



> Oder Amtshilfe bei Verdachtsfällen?



Hat die Schweiz einen internationalen Haftbefehl gegenüber dem Informanten rausgegeben? Ich wüsste nicht. Afaik weiß sie nicht mal, wer es ist. Genauso wie der deutsche Staat nicht weiß, wer Geld vor ihm in der Schweiz versteckt.



> Ich verstehe in keinster Weise, warum das Bankgeheimnis abgeschafft werden soll. Weder bei uns in der Schweiz, noch in irgendeinem anderen Land.
> Soviel Gejammer in diesem Forum von wegen "gläserner Deutscher", DRM, etc., aber hier, wo ihr nicht (direkt) betroffen seid, scherts euch nicht??



De facto ist das Problem imho nicht das Bankgeheimniss des jeweiligen Staates, sondern das internationale Kapitalsystem als Form des Grenzverkehres. Der deutsche Staat möchte eigentlich gar nicht Wissen, wer wieviel Geld auf welchem Schweizer Konto hat. Er möchte nur Wissen, wieviel Geld die deutsch-schweizerische Grenze passiert hat...
Im übrigen sind wir von entsprechenden Regelungen bezüglich staatlicher Einsichtnahme innerhalb Deutschlands direkt betroffen - und unterm Strich überwiegen die Vor- die Nachteile.



> @acc: Willst du tatsächlich über Altlasten von Staaten in den 30ern, 40ern, diskutieren?



Man könnte zumindest über die erfolgte oder eben nicht erfolgte Aufarbeitung selbiger diskutieren. Aber bitte in einem anderen Thread.




> Einen Denkanstoss kann ich mir aber nicht verkneifen: Als Bewohner der Schweiz zur damaligen Zeit; was denkst du, wie fühlt es sich an, von einer vor nichts Halt machenden Armee, angeführt von einem Psychopathen, eingekesselt zu sein?



Diese Frage hätten sich ettliche Länder Europas auch gerne gestellt...


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Präzedenzfall, nämlich die Lichtenstein-Geschichte. Damals hatte der BND die Steuerdaten wohl für 4,2 Millionen Euro gekauft und die werden kaum aus einer legaleren Quelle stammen.


Richtig. Aber hätte jemand auf Grund dessen Anklage erhoben würde es vielleicht jetzt anders aussehen. Im Prinzip ist es "streng genommen" nach jetziger Rechtssprechung so, dass der Erwerb der CD/DVD rechtens ist, da es sich bei Daten nicht um eine "bewegliche Sache" handelt. Das liegt daran, dass bei Beschliessung des Gesetzespassus(Hehlerei) es noch keine "theoretischen" Daten damals in der Form wie heute gab und diese foglich bei der genauen Formulierung nicht berücksichtigt werden konnten. Wenn man aber nun das Gesetz so interpretiert, angepasst auf die heutige Zeit, was teils bei anderen Verfahren, siehe Kopierproblematik, genauso gehandhabt wird, wäre der Kauf durchaus strafrechtlich bedenklich. Wenn jedoch niemand dagegen klagt, wird ein dafür zuständiges Gericht nicht von alleine handeln. 

Ich kann den Staat schon verstehen und es ist auch im Sinne der Allgemeinheit, allerdings finde ich es nicht ok, wenn durch den Kauf illegal erworbener Daten andere dazu angestiftet werden dem gleichzuziehen. Das erinnert mich ein wenig an eine inoffizielle Kopfgeldaktion und stachelt nur zu weiteren rechtswiedrigen Taten an.

MfG


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen auch,



Deimos schrieb:


> Du hast ein sehr krudes Verständnis von Recht...
> 
> Denkst du, ich bin nach Gesetzbuch im Recht, wenn ich meinen Dealer verklage, weil er mir das vorausbezahlte Dope nicht geliefert hat?
> Stell dir vor: Nein, es ist nicht rechtens. Weil, ums mal seeehr simplifiziert auszudrücken, der Kauf illegaler Ware (wozu eine *gestohlene *CD zweifellos zählt) einen Vertrag nicht zu Stande kommen lässt.
> ...



Es wurde keine CD gestohlen. Und damit fällt deine ganze Argumenation in sich zusammen. Es wurden verfügbare Daten kopiert und diese sollen nun verkauft werden. 

Meine Rechtsauffassung mag für einen Schweizer Bürger evtl. tatsächlich etwas "krude" erscheinen, das hängt aber wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammen, dass unsere Rechtssysteme nicht ergeichbar sind.
Nach deutschem Recht liegt keine Straftat vor und nach schweizer Recht würde mich die sachliche Herleitung von objektivem und subjektivem TB durchaus interessieren. 

Also nur zu! 

öhm ... und



> Deine weiteren (nicht sehr sachlichen) Seitenhiebe Richtung Schweiz...


waren durchaus sachlich, auch wenn es einen User gab, der scheinbar Verständnisprobleme hatte und unbedingt Dinge hineininterpretieren musste, die ich so weder geschrieben noch gemeint hatte.
In der Schweiz wird (aus existenziellem Zwang) bedeutend härter gg. Verstöße gg. das s.g. Bankgeheimnis und verwandte "finanztechnische" Straftaten auf Privatrechtssektor vorgegangen, als im Verhältnis betrachtet zu Straftaten gg. die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung und/oder die körperliche Unversehrtheit. 
Dieses Mißverhälnis der Koppelung Strafrecht/Zivilrecht besteht ggü. allen anderen europäischen Staaten und nur das habe ich bemängelt.
Dass der schweizer Staat dies so handhabt, liegt ja in seinem Status als "Banktresor/-haus der Welt" begründet, was die Sachlage jedoch nicht besser macht.


----------



## Deimos (11. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Es wurde keine CD gestohlen. Und damit fällt deine ganze Argumenation in sich zusammen. Es wurden verfügbare Daten kopiert und diese sollen nun verkauft werden.
> 
> Meine Rechtsauffassung mag für einen Schweizer Bürger evtl. tatsächlich etwas "krude" erscheinen, das hängt aber wahrscheinlich auch damit zusammen, dass unsere Rechtssysteme nicht ergeichbar sind.
> Nach deutschem Recht liegt keine Straftat vor und nach schweizer Recht würde mich die sachliche Herleitung von objektivem und subjektivem TB durchaus interessieren.
> ...


 
Ich bin n'Depp, sorry. Ich habe erst jetzt verstanden, auf was du hinaus willst. War anscheinend definitiv zu müde beim letzten Lesen 

Der Mitarbeiter hat den Tatbestand des Diebstahls nicht erfüllt, sondern mit der Zweckentfremdung der Daten "lediglich" gegen Arbeitsrecht verstossen (was du ja eigentlich 1:1 geschrieben hast ).
Damit hast du vermutlich sogar Recht, obwohl die Beurteilung des Tatbestandes meines Erachtens juristischer Auslegung bedarf (wozu mir - und vermutlich den meisten im Forum - in dieser Tiefe das Fachwissen fehlt).

Ich gebe mich demzufolge deiner Argumentation geschlagen, da die meine (geht man nicht von Diebstahl aus) nicht zieht. 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> waren durchaus sachlich, auch wenn es einen User gab, der scheinbar Verständnisprobleme hatte und unbedingt Dinge hineininterpretieren musste, die ich so weder geschrieben noch gemeint hatte.


 
Ich habe mir deine Posts nochmals zu Gemüte geführt; ich habe dich tatsächlich falsch verstanden.
Daher entschuldige bitte meinen Vorwurf der Unsachlichkeit, der
Anschuldigung ging die Fehlinterpretation meinerseits voraus. 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> In der Schweiz wird (aus existenziellem Zwang) bedeutend härter gg. Verstöße gg. das s.g. Bankgeheimnis und verwandte "finanztechnische" Straftaten auf Privatrechtssektor vorgegangen, als im Verhältnis betrachtet zu Straftaten gg. die sexuelle Selbstbestimmung und/oder die körperliche Unversehrtheit.
> Dieses Mißverhälnis der Koppelung Strafrecht/Zivilrecht besteht ggü. allen anderen europäischen Staaten und nur das habe ich bemängelt.
> Dass der schweizer Staat dies so handhabt, liegt ja in seinem Status als "Banktresor/-haus der Welt" begründet, was die Sachlage jedoch nicht besser macht.


 
Ich kann das nicht mal abstreiten, das Schweizer Strafrecht geht verhältnismässig deutlich härter gegen finanzielle Vergehen als gegen die von dir genannten Straftaten vor. Mir kommt da dieser Fall in den Sinn:
Passanten verprügelt: Schweizer Schläger wollten Überfälle vertuschen - Nachrichten Vermischtes - WELT ONLINE

Wie die Angelegenheit ausgegangen ist, weiss ich nicht, resp. habe ich nicht recherchiert. Allerdings war die mediale Aussage klar: würden die Schüler in DE verurteilt, hätten sie deutlich härtere Strafen zu erwarten als in der Schweiz, was deine These m.E. doch bis zu einem gewissen Grad stützt.

@ruyven_macaran
Die Antwort auf deinen Post folgt.

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Deimos,

Im Gegensatz zu 17&4 hast du dir wenigstens noch mal die Mühe gemacht nachzulesen. Das allein verdient schon meine Anerkennung. 

Deine Reflexion allerdings verdient meine Achtung.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> 4.)
> deutscher Staat kauft die Informationen von der Privatperson eines Privatunternehmens. Es liegt keine Verletzung des schweizerischen Bankgeheimnisses vor, sondern ein arbeitsrechtlicher Verstoß gg. einen Arbeitsvertrag des Bankangestellten! = moralisch vielleicht nicht ganz einwandfrei aber:
> 
> Sorry, ich erkenne hier *keine Straftat des deutschen Staates*.



§ 17 Absatz 2 Nr. 2 UWG i. V. m. § 26 StGB -> Anstiftung zur Geheimnishehlerei.

Das die zum Kauf angebotenen Informationen bereits vor dem Angebot auch nach schweizerischem Recht hoechstwahrscheinlich widerrechtlich erlangt wurden, ist hier unerheblich. Zwar gibt es den "omnimodo facturus", den zur Tatbegehung entschlossenen, aber die Begehung wird hier ja an eine Gegenleistung -Geld- geknuepft. Bis dieses fliesst, ist der Taeter nur tatzugeneigt.

Das der Taeter Schweizer ist und die zum Kauf feilgebotenen Informationen in der Schweiz erlangt wurden, ist ebenfalls unerheblich. Handelt der Mittaeter (hier: die deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft) an einer Auslandstat im Inland, ist das deutsche Strafrecht anwendbar; auch dann, wenn die Tat im Ausland nicht strafbar gewesen waere.

Und ja, Moral war noch nie eine linke Baustelle.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Februar 2010)

BMJ schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 17 UWG*
> 
> *Verrat von  Geschäfts- und Betriebsgeheimnissen*
> 
> ...



i.V.m.



			
				BMJ schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 26 StGB*
> 
> *Anstiftung
> 
> **Als Anstifter wird gleich  einem Täter bestraft, wer vorsätzlich einen anderen zu dessen  vorsätzlich begangener rechtswidriger Tat bestimmt hat.*




Das hapert schon an den in Absatz 2 aufgeführten ausschließlichen Tatbeständen und der Gesetzesintention. Noch besser wird es allerdings, wenn du der Staatsanwaltschaft Anstiftung ans Bein binden willst.


Wenn mit deinem Konstrukt im vorliegenden Fall jemand rechtskräftig letztinstanzlich durchkommt, schicke ich dir ein 50-Liter-Faß Bier deiner Wahl.

Und ich stehe zu meinem Wort!

Mit deinen Plattitüden und deiner Hetze gg. "Linke" kratzt du mich nicht die Bohne. Also kannst du dir das niedrige Niveau für den Stammtisch aufsparen. 
Ich werde die "freiheitliche Liberalität" des Regierungs-Koalitionspartners gern an Taten messen. Bis jetzt gab´s nur viel Gelaber .....


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2010)

Deine Eloquenz und Inhaltsdichte lassen mal wieder zu wünschen übrig, aber das nur am Rande.

Ich empfehle zu den von JePe vorgebrachten Punkt mal die Lektüre von folgenden zwei Beiträgen: 
Strafbarkeit des Ankaufs der schweizer Steuerdaten-CDs nach § 17 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG, § 26 StGB (Anstiftung zur Geheimnishehlerei) | strafrechtsblogger
Anmerkungen zur Strafbarkeit des Ankaufs der Steuerdaten-CD | strafrechtsblogger


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2010)

Um ein Verbrechen aufzuklären, kann man problemlos Sachen kaufen, die zur Aufklärung beitragen.
Denn die CD ist ja nicht in Deutschland beschafft worden sondern in der Schweiz und die Schweiz unterliegt nicht deutschem Recht.
Also, endlich her damit und in den Knast mit den Typen, die Steuern hinterziehen.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2010)

hab gelesen das die schweitz die schnauze nun so voll hat alle konten deutscher politiker auffliegen zu lassen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Februar 2010)

Wunderbar 
Steuersünder weg, Schweizer Banken weg und ein paar Politiker werden wir auch noch los


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Februar 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Deine Eloquenz und Inhaltsdichte lassen mal wieder zu wünschen übrig, aber das nur am Rande.
> 
> Ich empfehle zu den von JePe vorgebrachten Punkt mal die Lektüre von folgenden zwei Beiträgen: .....



Euer Herumreiten auf dieser Rechtsnorm und die Ansicht einzelner bloggender RA sind, wollen wir doch mal mit offenen Karten spielen, im deutschen Strafrecht ziemlich unmaßgeblich. Naja, und hättest du dir die Kommentare mal durchgelesen, wäre evtl. aufgefallen, dass durchaus abweichende Meinungen existieren. Ich bemühe jetzt meinerseits nicht das WWW um gegenteilige Meinungen aus Anwaltskreisen aufzuführen, weil es sowohl nicht sachdienlich ist, als auch der Blogg selber genug Anhaltspunkte bietet.

Stattdessen gilt auch an dich das Angebot (Faß Bier).
Ja, so sicher bin ich mir in diesem Fall.


----------



## Cop (15. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> hab gelesen das die schweitz die schnauze nun so voll hat alle konten deutscher politiker auffliegen zu lassen.




Dafür !
Steuer-CD: Schweiz droht deutschen Politikern im Streit um Steuersünder-CD - Politik - Bild.de




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ein paar Politiker werden wir  auch noch los



dann ist der Bundestag leer, da kannst von ausgehen !


zur Selbstanzeige, wenn ich ein Bank überfallen habe, und mich dann 2 jahre Später selber anzeigen, gehe ich dann auch straffrei aus ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> zur Selbstanzeige, wenn ich ein Bank überfallen habe, und mich dann 2 jahre Später selber anzeigen, gehe ich dann auch straffrei aus ?


 
Natürlich nicht. 
Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass man beim Bankraub inzwischen kaum noch fette Kohle abreifen kann, mehr als 5000€ sind meist nicht mehr drin. 
Steuerhinterziehen haben da mehr über.
Und je mehr Geld unterschlagen/beiseitegeschaft wird, desto geringer sind die Strafen dafür in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2010)

Ein Banküberfall geht i.d.R. mit mehreren weiteren Delikten einher (Bedrohung/Morddrohung, zumindest kurzzeitig Freiheitsberaubung, Sachbeschädigung, nicht selten illegaler Waffenbesitz,.....) -nicht umsonst heißt es "bewaffneter Banküberfall"- und die Ex-Steuerhinterzieher müssen sehr wohl mehr zahlen, als sie hinterzogen haben. Die Selbstanzeige schützt einen nur vor zusätzlichem Knast und senkt die Strafzahlung ein bißchen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass jemand, der ein Bankfiliale ausraubt, ohne dabei irgend einen Menschen zu belästigen oder etwas zu beschädigen (d.h. ein Bankangestellter, der was mitgehen lässt), bei einer Selbstanzeige ggf. mit einer höheren Geldstrafe davon kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2010)

Weiß nicht.
Wenn ich einen Geldautomaten aufbreche und die Knete raushole, dann abhaue und in 2 Jahren das Geld wieder zurück gebe (hä? , wieso breche ich ihn dann erst auf?), kriege ich sicher etwas mehr als eine Geldstrafe.
Wieviel Geld hat Zumwinkel denn hinterschlagen, weiß das einer?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. Februar 2010)

Auch hier hilft dir Wiki weiter:
Klaus Zumwinkel ? Wikipedia
im Unterabschnitt Strafverfahren findest du, was du suchst.




> Ihm wurde Steuerhinterziehung  in Höhe von *einer Million Euro* zur Last gelegt.


Wieviel er mindestens insgesamt dort angelegt hatte, kannst du dir anhand seines Spitzensteuersatzes berechnen.


----------



## MomentInTime (16. Februar 2010)

Das Problem bei dieser Thematik ist halt, dass die Daten im Schweizer Besitz sind und somit Deutschland nicht rechtmäßig zustanden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2010)

Die Daten, für die sich Deutschland interessiert, sind im Besitz einer unbekannten Person, die ggf. nicht mal Schweizer ist


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Daten, für die sich Deutschland interessiert, sind im Besitz einer unbekannten Person, die ggf. nicht mal Schweizer ist


 
Und schon bevor diese unbekannte Person Zugang zu den Daten hatte, waren sie in Privatbesitz einer schweizer Bank und nicht des Schweizer Staates.

Die Person hat also Kenntnis von Straftaten einiger deutscher Privatpersonen gg. deutsches Recht im Ausland erlangt und, da die Steuerhinterziehung deutscher Gelder durch deutsche Staatsbürger strafrechtlich für die Schweiz ohne Belang ist (warum gibt es da eigentlich kein zwischenstaatliches Abkommen, wie für jeden anderen Furz?), der deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft sein Wissen vermittelt - wohl wissend, dass schweizer Behörden diese Daten auf Anfrage deutscher Behörden nicht herausgeben würden, da ein nationales Gesetz der Schweiz (welches mit den Gesetzen der übrigen umliegenden Staaten sowie der meisten anderen Staaten der internationalen Staatengemeinschaft kollidiert) dies verhindert.

Auch hat diese Person ihr Wissen weder erschlichen, noch gestohlen oder gar geraubt, denn dieses Wissen gelangte ihr (weil Angestellter bei dieser schweizer Bank) in in ihrem Arbeitsumfeld zur Kenntnis. Lt. Arbeitsvertrag darf sie dieses Wissen (vermutlich) nicht verwerten aber das ist dann wieder eine privatrechtliche Kiste der schweizer Bank ggü. einem Angestellten.

Wie die Person ihr Wissen als Daten dann speichert oder sonstwie Belege für dieses Wissen darbringt, ist dabei schon wieder so nebensächlich wie sonst irgendwas. Ebenso die Möglichkeit der deutschen Staatsanwaltschaft, dieses Wissen in Form einer Daten-CD von dieser Person zu erwerben.
__________________________________________________

Witzig und jetzt nicht explizit als Antwort auf einen Beitrag hier im Thread, finde ich in dem ganzen Zusammenhang die Verschiebung der Relation eben jener Befürworter der Verwertung von Foltergeständnissen zur Gefahrenabwehr bei Terrorverdacht.
Dabei beachtenswert ist ebenso die Relation der bereits entstandenen Schäden zu den zu vermutenden Straftaten zur Erkenntnisgewinnung.
Wer also hier mit der Moralkeule schwingt, sollte seine Einstellung zu diesem Sachverhalt genauestens überprüfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2010)

Also bei dem Vergleich hat man nun wirklich viele Ansatzpunkte, um unterschiedliche Entscheidungen zu rechtfertigen...


1. Folter verstößt gegen die Menschenrechte, die ungleich wertvoller sind, als das schweizer Arbeitsrecht

2. Folter verstößt gegen die Menschenrechte und damit gegen ein Recht, das auch in Deutschland gilt - im Gegensatz zu den schweizer Arbeitsrechten

3. Die Steuerdaten bringen Millionen ein, die Folter"geständnisse" sind mit gutem Grund vor deutschen Gerichten nicht verwertbar

4. Die Nutzung von Folter"geständnissen" führt zur weiteren Verletzungen von Grundrechten, die Nutzung der Steuerdaten dient der Aufrechterhaltung von Gesetzen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also bei dem Vergleich hat man nun  wirklich viele Ansatzpunkte, um unterschiedliche Entscheidungen zu  rechtfertigen....



Ist mir vollkommen klar. 

Komischerweise argumentiert eine Vielzahl von Leuten (aber doch eher Vertreter der neoliberalen und konservativen Weltanschauung) dort in selbiger Weise, nämlich dass die Auswertung von Foltergeständnissen gerechtfertigt wäre, wenn(!?) damit Terroranschläge vermieden werden könnten. Man beachte in dem Zusammenhang: hätte, wäre, könnte, etc. --- man also  nicht einmal explizit in der Lage ist, zu erkennen ob dieser Erfolg  tatsächlich gewährleistet werden kann. 
In dem Zusammenhang kann dann der Staat auch gar nicht genug eingreifen um wenigstens fiktive Sicherheit für das Privateigentum zu suggerieren, übrigens ebenso wie bei den unsäglichen "HartzIV-Schmarotzern" und den "linken Staatsfeinden".


Schon komisch, wie sich die Relation vertauscht, wenn man den Blickwinkel ändert.


Dazu muss ich mal auf eine Diskussion im PCG-Forum verweisen:
Folteraussagen sollen genutzt werden dürfen...... ? PC GAMES Online (ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber immer noch von Relevanz, da die Ansichts- und Handlungsweise bisher noch nicht revidiert wurde)


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ich weigere mich schon seit 4 Jahren GEZ zu bezahlen. Die bekommen kein Cent von mir.


 deto ,genauso !!!


----------



## Painkiller (20. Februar 2010)

Ich finds ja ne Frechheit, das die bei Selbstanzeige nur die Steuern nachzahlen müssen.

Die hätten ne Strafgebühr schon verdient....


----------



## insekt (22. Februar 2010)

Steuern nachzahlen und 6% Zinsen soweit ich weiß.
Klar auf der einen Seite sinkt dadurch natürlich die Hemmschwelle Steuern zu hinterziehen.
Auf der anderen Seite sinkt auch die Hemmschwelle sich selbst anzuzeigen, was dem Staat Kosten für Ermittlungen spart und zum anderen mehr nachträgliche Steuern einbringt.
Da allerdings imho dieselben Leute die sich Selbst anzeigen auch die sind die sich bei Hohem Strafmaß das mit der Steuerhinterziehung 2x überlegen, wäre ich auch für eine Abschaffung der Regelung für Selbstanzeige.


----------

